# X11 ne veux plus se lancer



## atariX_ (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir  
Ce soir après un reboot de mon PowerMac G5 ( late 2005 ) X11 ne veux plus se lancer, à la place j'obtiens un rapport d'erreur me disant ceci :

"dyld Error Message:
    Library not loaded: /usr/X11/lib/libX11.6.dylib
    Referenced from: /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11.bin
    Reason: Incompatible library version: X11.bin requires version 10.0.0 or later, but libx11.6.dylib provides version 9.0.0"

   D'après ce que je comprend, je ne dispose pas de la bonne librairie, où puis-je trouver la bonne librairie ( 10.0.0 visiblement ) et où dois-je la placer ? Et comment se fais-il que la dernière fois X11 c'est lancer sans aucun problème ? ( j'ai installer WindowMaker récemment, est-ce que cela pourrai avoir un rapport ? )

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne soirée à tous


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2010)

Ça pourrait venir du chemin de définition des accès aux bibliothèques.
Regarde, à tout hasard, si tu as plusieurs versions de _libx11.6.dylib_ dans ton disque.


----------



## atariX_ (22 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour le conseil  dans le dossier "lib" il y a deux librairies, "libX11.6.dylib" et "libX11.6.2.dylib" dois-je en effacer une ? Ou est-ce que ce sont deux librairies différentes ? 

Le chemin d'accès est le suivant :

Macintosh HD > Developer > SDKs > MacOSX10.5.sdk > usr > X11 > lib > libX11.6.dylib 

Merci pour votre réponse =)


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2010)

Non, il faut les laisser tous les deux, l'un étant un lien symbolique vers l'autre.

As-tu procédé à une mise à jour, récemment (système, sécurité ...) ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------

J'y pense tout soudain : normalement tu devrais avoir aussi les bibliothèques dans le chemin suivant _/usr/X11/lib/_. À croire que X11 ne serait pas bien installé sur ton système.


----------



## atariX_ (22 Novembre 2010)

D'accord,
Je n'es procéder à aucune mise à jour récemment, sauf une mise à jour manuelle de X11 avant l'installations de windowmaker, ma version de X11 est la 2.0 : "X11 version 2.0, Copyright 2007 Apple Inc." 
     Le message d'erreur complet que j'obtiens quand j'essaye de la lancer est le suivant : 
"Process:         X11.bin [93778]
Path:            /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11
Identifier:      org.x.X11
Version:         ??? (???)
Build Info:      X11server-480700~8
Code Type:       PPC (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [113]

Interval Since Last Report:          27705 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           2772
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  0 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   2

Date/Time:       2010-11-22 22:51:06.885 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
Report Version:  6
Anonymous UUID:  CE1A5B4C-F825-4E93-95CE-CCB36F7D0599

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000001, 0x000000008fe0105c
Crashed Thread:  0

Dyld Error Message:
  Library not loaded: /usr/X11/lib/libX11.6.dylib
  Referenced from: /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11.bin
  Reason: Incompatible library version: X11.bin requires version 10.0.0 or later, but libX11.6.dylib provides version 9.0.0
"

J'avais obtenu cette version d'X11 sur un site, je ne me rappel plus lequel, le logo n'est d'ailleurs pas celui d'Apple. 

Merci encore pour vos réponses


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2010)

Il semble donc que ta mise à jour manuelle de X11 est responsable du problème actuel.

Je te conseillerais de réinstaller la version de X11 de ton système (Leopard ?) et de réappliquer la mise à jour combinée correspondant à ta version de système.

Si ça ne marche pas mieux, tu peux aussi utiliser la version XQuartz correspondant à ton système.


----------



## atariX_ (1 Décembre 2010)

Après téléchargement et installation de X11 2.5.3 via MacOS Forge, Xquartz, tout remarche normalement, et WindowMaker est toujours présent !  Merci beaucoup pour votre aide 

@bientôt


----------

